# Looking for Someone to take me under there wing



## The S.S. Classy Lee (Oct 20, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_lblFullMessage>As I was reading earlier I came across this,......

"Maybe take someone out fishin with ya that knows differant techniques. Post in the take a sorry azz for a ride section and someone similar to me,may take ya up on an offer to go fishing on a boat! Trolling ain't that hard either,again first hand experience face to face is much easier than trying to type what to do and will stick further in your brain







" Author *bonita dan*

"I Totally agree first hand experience is the best"

So what the Heck here it goes,.....just started fishing in the bay (Mostly at night)for the past 2 months or so along 3 mile bridge an have had a pretty good time. But I want to have a better time and catch some of the bigger fish out there or go gigging for the Flatties at night. (all I really knowis fishing off the bottom to be honest) :blush: So if Someone iswilling to show me how, I am willing to learn.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow,first time i've been considered an author. Mostly I get 1 or 2 of these:Flipbird or the occational:moon with an extra :Flipbird thrown in these days. The action in the bay should start heating up soon,once this red tide moves on or disappates. Lots of bull reds,grouper,sheephead,etc. Spend enough time out there and you'll know where to go and when. LOL and this sorry azz may take ya up on the offer to fish since my boat is now a lawn ornament.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## The S.S. Classy Lee (Oct 20, 2007)

Your quote,your Credit,....:bowdown

As for going out on my little boat lol,...no problem in the bay! (Sorry no Booze on The S.S. Classy Leethough,..:doh ) Smoker's ok.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Well the no booze thing wont work with dan...:reallycrying Being a fellow Irishman we are ussaly floating by the time the boat is:letsdrink and dan is alot easier to deal with when he isnt catching fish as opposed to when he is out of beer :toast


----------



## The S.S. Classy Lee (Oct 20, 2007)

Well unfortunally my old man was an alcoholic,.....so you can thank him. :blownaway


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Forgot all about this one man,sorry. Busy,busy,busy. Fire off a pm to me and maybe we can hook up for a day in the bay. I have two 4 day weekends comin up,thankgiving and the weekend after so maybe we can get out. No need to worry about me and booze since i'm not an alcoholic,i'm a drunk,alcoholics go to meetingsJK but not really.


----------

